#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month!

## Anne Bonny

Happy September! A new month, a new time to honor one of our very special members.

I feel like I'm playing catch up this month in writing this, because we're celebrating yet another person who's deserved this award for... Well, like forever!  When his name was suggested by the staff, I honestly sat back in surprise and thought, "He hasn't gotten this yet?!"

Let's see if you can guess who it is with a few clues... This is a charming (very charming) man who is a long time member. He doesn't write as much as he used to as far as roleplays go, but when he does he always takes the reader on a thrill ride. In real life this guy probably has the toughest job on the planet, requiring physical, mental, and emotional strength. But being such a manly man doesn't detract from his gentle nature in any way. In fact, I've never met a person who has a bigger heart, an easier laugh, or who is able to give stronger hugs. 

(Try not to be too jealous that I've actually experienced one of those hugs, kids.)

Falcon Red, also known on RPA once upon a time as Skie Pirate, paints a pretty fair picture of what the ideal member of our site is. For one, he's friendly. There are few people on earth or on the internet who are easier to get to know, as I'm sure anyone who has talked to him even a little will attest to.  Shy? Not likely!  Honest? Absolutely. Kind? To a fault. Funny? Well, he always has me grinning, I'll tell you that.

When I think of his writing, of course the first things that come to mind are stories that we've played in together. And his characters stand out the most to me. Strong, often carefree, but with some significant human weakness to make the the fictional person so very real. He participated in one of Naz's famous SCAR sagas, in which he wrote a marine... Who was blind. There was Silverman Loan and Trust where he wrote a bank robber with a soft heart that eventually lead to his capture. I've always had fun reading Falcon's work, and have always marveled at how he seems to put a little bit of himself into every character.  For now, you can catch him in the rp Behold the Machine!

And in true Falcon fashion, our boy has a spectacular, open, and honest blog aptly named Thoughts and Feelings on Life.  There he shares pretty much everything about his day to day life, what he's going through, and stories of times with friends, good and bad.  It's always a fascinating and endearing read.

In the "real world," our dear Falcon is a proud US Marine. He's been all over this country, and plans to have many adventures outside of it, too, bravely volunteering to go where even some of his fellows have preferred to stay home. And outside of work, he loves movies, music, and is true to his faith.

Cheers to you, my Skie, our Falcon Red, for being not only a great friend or a good writer, but for being a stellar member of RPA through the years. You deserve this!

So even though he likes to tease me relentlessly, is a shameless flirt, and isn't around quite as often as I'd like him to be (though to be fair, that would be like all day every day), I'm sure you can tell from these few words that I admire, respect, and adore this guy more than I can even express.

SEMPER FI!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations sir.  I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.

----------


## Alice

FALCONNNNNN REDDDDDDDDDDDD

CONGRATULATIONSSSS!!! You are extremely good at being awesome. Thank you for brightening RPA and I'm really grateful to have you as a friend. Seriously well-deserved. 

LOOK YOU'RE MEMBER OF THE MONTH!

 ::alice::

----------


## V

Congrats Falcon!  :=D:

----------


## Anti-Hero

Congrats Marine, its always nice to see one of us succeed  ::D: 
Sepius Exertus, Semper Fidelis, Fratar Infinitus. I can't stop this post without saying asking you one tihng. 
Who's like us?

----------


## Kris

Way to go dude  :=D:

----------


## Phoenix

Congratulations bro. I couldn't think a better person to be my successor for member of the month. 

Semper Fi, Do or Die, Gung Ho! Gung Ho! Gung Ho! What makes the grass grow? Blood! Blood! Blood! What do we do for a living, ladies? Kill! Kill! Kill!

Born in the woods, trained by a bear;
Double set of dog-teeth, triple coat of hair.
M - Mean as hell
A - All the time
R - Rough and tough
I - In the mud
N - Never quit
E - Every day
S - Semper Fi!

Marines live, and marines die...But the Marine Corps lives forever, therefore you live for ever.

----------


## Anastasia

FALCONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN -swoons- Congratulations!

----------


## Mysteria

Falcon, as if I need to say anything.  It is my greatest honor and privilege to call you friend.




> There is nothing like a Marine.
> His emotions are impenetrable
> _yet his shoulders are soft for those that need someone to lean on._
> His hands are firm yet know exactly where they need to be.
> If he has his arms wrapped around you
> you’re either in the last moments of your life *or the safest place you could ever be.*
> He’s stubborn but will let you have your way _just to see you smile._
> He’s deadly with a rifle and gentle with a child.
> He plays poker with the devil but guards the gates of heaven.
> ...




Trust and  believe me when I say to you all, there is no other man like him.  He is the epitomy of wonderful in every way possible.  

Congrats Falcon, I have no words to describe how you deserve this, and you already know what I think about you so with that said....huge hugs, and huge congrats.  Semper Fi M.M.

----------


## Falcon Red

Thank you for the honor you have given me. It really means a lot. Y'all are some amazing people that I have had the pleasure of getting to know, and writing with. Semper Fi my friends.

----------


## Tune

Semper fi, Falcon!  :=D:  Truly deserving, and I'm sure even you would agree!

Congratulations!!!

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, Falcon Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 *throws confetti*

----------


## Falcon Red

Thank you ladies, I appreciate it.

I didn't want to let this go unnoticed though. Anne Bonny simply has to be my oldest, and one of my greatest friends on this site. Her words were beautiful, and just about brought a tear to my eye. She's been there for me through things you wouldn't believe, when times were rough, she'd always be on the other end of the phone. She saved me about a hundred dollar taxi ride, just to pick me up and a few others from the airport. Without her, I don't know if I'd be as sane as I am now. I am honored that she was the one to present it to me, and I love you from the bottom of my heart. Thank you for always being in my life.

----------


## Storm

Glitter soon to follow (posting from my phone), congrats Marine, not going to say sir since I know you work for a living  ::D:

----------


## Bia

I'm so glad you got this Red!! You deserve every minute of this month!!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, friend!

----------


## Love Amore

I have yet to have the pleasure of meeting you, being new and all, but I must wish you a hearty congratulations!

----------


## Tune



----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you Skie!  You've deserved this for a long, long time!  :hugg:

----------


## Rhomeo

Hooray for Falcon!
 :mustache: 

I approve of you becoming MoTM.

----------


## TheTeeJaii

WELL DONE MAN!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## Enigma

Congrats on making Member of the Month Falcon Red! Enjoy!

^ _ ^

----------


## Sinderella

<3 Congratulations, dearest. 

I miss the username Skie Pirate, though Falcon Red suits you just as well. 

I cannot think of anyone else who deserves this as much as you do, you amazing man you. <3

ily.

----------


## Imp

Thanks to a forgotten member(IM SO SORRY FOR FORGETTING WHO) who suggested the idea, I'd like to start interviewing MOTM peeps. 

Since you have become first on my official list, I offer you the chance to be interviewed on the Imp Show in the MOTM edition.  :=): 

Better yet, I'll VM you. =P

----------


## Storm

There must now be Glitter ... so much Glitter  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## The Silver Crow

Congratulations FalconRed!

----------


## Imp

Wish to know more about Falcon Red aka September's MOTM? Check him out on the Imp Show!

----------


## mcstringer

You know I always dream of superheroes and sci-fi adventures into the frontier, but I will never forget the sacrifice of a U.S. Marine. Thank you.



Spoiler: America Fuck Yea 




https://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81020039/

----------


## Merry



----------


## Falcon Red

Thank you everyone, it means a lot, y'all are amazing, beautiful, awesome, cool, and all that jazz. I appreciate it

----------


## Mary Sue

YAY FALCON!!!!!  :luv:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Merry

*Hurray!*

----------


## Raindrop

Gratulations

----------


## Merry

Way to go Falcon Red!

----------


## Storm

With September now a page in our history, wishing you all the success and greatness traveling forward through the pages yet written .... both in RPA and Real Life.  Semper Fi RPA's Shining Star!

----------

